# 2 Bobcats



## dwjgoblue (Sep 5, 2006)

2 Bobcats shot by Brian Peariso in Northern Michigan.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Were these taken in the UP or the Northern Lower Penninsula?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I grew up with a Peariso family in Emmet county back in the '70s. That cat in the right hand is BIG:tdo12:


----------



## Andrew Balcom (Mar 19, 2009)

wow very impressive.


----------



## BP-Alger (Apr 1, 2010)

One was taken in Cheboygan County, and one was taken in Mackinaw County.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Those are some huge bobcats! Have you been watching them for very long?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the cats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

nice cats!


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool cats, :coolgleam. Congrats!


----------

